

Chrome extension pub/sub lib - moejangda
https://github.com/mistermoe/daily-bugle

======
yoava
looks super cool.

However, I have to ask - why did you do it? What was the use case that made
you create this lib?

~~~
moejangda
i'm developing a pretty big chrome extension that i wanted to make modular.
These "modules/components" are either running in the background or within the
context of the DOM. I wrote this lib in order to have a way to easily
communicate between components.

